

9 tools to make creative resumes - flamepants
http://www.policygenius.com/blog/9-tools-make-creative-resume/

======
zubairq
Are you kidding me? NemCV is by far the most effective resume on the planet.
That's why I offer $1000 to anyone who I can't find a job to and have not lost
yet! As it works 100% of the time!

